# Anyone caught sheepshead around stick ups near 331 bridge?



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone had ever tried for sheepies at the stick-ups to the east of 331 bridge. I know there are barnacles on them but have never considered trying there untill this year. Some people catch them on 331 itself its only about 1.5 miles from the bridge to the "stick-ups?" (I think they are some kind of old air force targets). Anyway I thought it may be worth a shot.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

:bump

I'm interested in the answer as well


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Just go give it a try. If you catch any don't post it on here.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Drifted thru them a few times, quite exciting when the current is really moving, never had a bite. Believe all that stuff is for tying off boat to harvest oysters way back when.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

if there's current, and oysters, then i gaurantee at some point in time, the oh so illusive sheepshead will be there


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Death From Above (2/12/2008)*Just go give it a try. If you catch any don't post it on here.




LMAO, your such an ASS. So its cool to get on here and ask if x place produces, but not tell if x place produces... So you get on here, I'm sure read what everybody else says, maybe even use the info, just not give any ideas, just pictures of the slayings...thanks for letting us know you can get fish, its a ton of help! :doh


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know if theres any oysters nowdays, too silted I believe. Never seen anyone else fishing that area. FYI theres a deep hole to the west of that area, check nav charts.


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

I fish the Choctawhatchee River delta area on a regular basis. Don'ttarget sheephead, only trout and reds. I have fished in the pilings a few times usually with poor results. I'm thinking there ought to be some big trout in there as well. STRUCTURE MAN, STRUCTURE!!!!! Those piles were used as part of a target system for WWll polite training. Not sure they used live ammo. Of course when I have tried to fish the piles it was a last resort.


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

The poles used to teach peoplehow to be polite? :doh I was told that those old poles were used in the logging industry decades ago. Logs were floated down the Choctaw River to that area which was a holding area until they could be loaded onto barges.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

go for the structure, and hopefully your a better person than some of the others...and post results. good luck to ya


----------

